# Some of my old swedish knives



## Chutotoro (Sep 16, 2013)

I like the old swedish Karlsson/Nilsson knives. You can find them for next to nothing in second hand shops all over the country if you are lucky and have patience  They mostly use 12c27 steel and have super thin and medium flexible blades. Here are some of them.


----------



## Chutotoro (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Chutotoro (Sep 16, 2013)

Konosuke HD 270, random MAC (that i found for less than 1 dollar...) and some old swe knives (including one from the "coffin series" ^^.)






The last pic is a really bad series of knives. I just like the super 80's handles on that series, and im trying to see if i can find all the parts of the series for fun ;D


----------



## chibok (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol....some...


----------



## pleue (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks for sharing very cool. that little gonon-gironde is beautiful.


----------



## DaninMD (Oct 3, 2014)

a couple of those look like prison shanks 

very cool collection


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 3, 2014)

DaninMD said:


> a couple of those look like prison shanks



and you know this because? :whistling:

i guess the "Rawlink is used for cutting really crispy bread or something?

couple of nice ones there


----------



## mark76 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice! 12C27 is not at all a bad steel.


----------

